# Mud tires



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking to get me some new mudders very soon. What do you guys like?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a fan of the BFG Mud terrains. Those will go on my Jeep once I wear out the BFG All Terrains. If you care to spend a little more. The TOYO muds are getting good reviews.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

In my opinion the BFG Mud ta's are hard to beat. Between myself and a few friends we have owned every brand and type of mud tire, and I keep coming back to Bfg. Toyos are good, Super Swampers are ok. It just depends on how much offroad to highway driving you will be doing.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Co-op Grip Spurs! :lol:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

CHains are great but need more then that.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> CHains are great but need more then that.


whips and chains??????


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes that wil ldo.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have the the cooper wildcat ext on my tacoma right now, and those things are gripping machines. I have about 44,000 on them now and will go at least till the end of next summer. If you can stand the noise i would highly recomend


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been hearing enough about Cooper tires lately to make me think I should take a closer look.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I went with the coppers. So far they have been great.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> I went with the coppers. So far they have been great.


Let us know if you still like them in the snow, mud etc...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully those work out for you, but I would not use a Cooper if it were the only tire available. Cooper is alleged to be as bad of tires (responsible for as many deaths) as the Firestones from 10 years ago. The 8 deaths of the USU students were found to be caused by the Cooper Tires: http://hjnews.townnews.com/articles/2007/03/20/news/news02.txt Do a search on Google of "Cooper tires suit," it is incredible to see the number of deaths direcly linked to the lack of using the nylon band to avoid tread separation. I would guess that many manufacturers have several cases but this article is startling: http://www.tiredefects.com/defective-cooper-tires-unsafe-production.cfm

Obviously these cases are fairly rare, but the practices of the company seem apparent that quality is an afterthought.


----------

